# • swell.gr • Seat Ibiza Cupra Bocanegra Correction/Vantage Wax •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody :wave:

Last week Swell Detail Store had a Seat Ibiza Cupra Bocanegra in Emocion Red for a correction detail as well as for Britemax Protection.










This Ibiza Cupra was full of swirls and some more deeper scratches due to poor washing and drying technique!

Time was pushing, so straight for the detail.

Claying as usual and readings:


















After trying a few combos I settled to Menzerna IP 2000 on the Flex with a polishing pad, on the hard clear.

Some 50/50 shots/























































Before and after correction shots.:



















































































































































































































































































































I did the refining with Menzerna PO85U on a Lake country Hydro Finishing Pad with the Flex PE 14-2 150 and the red paint was ready to melt.

One more step to add little wetness to the paint , and help the wax bond onto the red Cupra's paint, was a layere of Britemax AIO MAX.
LSP was Britemax Vantage WAX which gave the final touch on the finish.










After cleaning the wheels, they were sealed with Nanolex Ultra Sealant, and glasses were also sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

Few trims were fed and protected with Britemax Rubber Max, and tyrewalls with Angelwax Elixir.

Final Shots:









































































Some exterior shots to fully show the result:






















































































































Thanx for watching this, and enjoyed it as much as I did.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Mike on a lovely car/colour combo!!

I've not tried AIO Max yet - looks good!


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Cracking job, nice colour to


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice combo with the Red that Mike looks fantastic


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome Mike


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, amazing reflections on a nice colour :thumb:


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice correction. Not sure what some of the taping on the window seals is about though


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job Mike

How was the paint on this Ibiza. I've corrected one last month and I find the paint to be really really hard


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mike, looks dripping wet


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice job Mike! Must say the Britemax range looks very promising! :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work Mike!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great work Mike on a lovely car/colour combo!!
> 
> I've not tried AIO Max yet - looks good!





Eric the Red said:


> Cracking job, nice colour to





Derekh929 said:


> Very nice combo with the Red that Mike looks fantastic





AaronGTi said:


> Awesome Mike





Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic job, amazing reflections on a nice colour :thumb:





JamesdaSilva said:


> Good job Mike
> 
> How was the paint on this Ibiza. I've corrected one last month and I find the paint to be really really hard


Moderate to hard paint



Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Mike, looks dripping wet





Faysal said:


> Very nice job Mike! Must say the Britemax range looks very promising! :thumb:





Bill58 said:


> Great work Mike!


Thanks guys for your kind comments.

Britemax range is very nice to work with.



BigAshD said:


> Nice correction. Not sure what some of the taping on the window seals is about though


Thanks buddy. As you may see I haven't touched that side. With 35 degrees celsius some tapes lose their ability to stick on pretty soon.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Mike! Some very nice gloss added to the red, Vantage sets it off a treat!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work Mike :thumb: 

ATB

John


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Dripping red reflections Mike! :thumb:
Beautiful car with stunning reflections!
Top level as always.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work mate
You are always giving your best effort to each car you are working on..


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely car, great finish! Great finish as usual! :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Excellent job on a sweet toy. Better than new one, :thumb:.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic Mike, absolutely wet mirror finish :thumb:


----------



## John-FireFly (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice job Mike


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Cracking finish mate!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys very much


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Fantastic results Mike and very wet mirror finish :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Top job as always Mike :thumb:


----------

